# Niteride Saison Gonsenheimer Wald 2008 Startet bald



## Mr Cannondale (23. September 2008)

Wie siehts aus, ihr Nachtschwärmer, besteht Interresse am Niteride im Gonsenheimer Wald und die umliegenden Feldwege Richtung Ingelheim, Oberolmer Wald usw

Als Startpunkt kämen  Schloss Waldhausen oder direkt in der Stadt vom Cycle Planet in Frage

Wenn sich genug Leute finden, könnten wir einen festen Termin einmal in der Woche vereinbaren

Fahrzeit ca: 2 Stunden im gemäßigtem Tempo

Also: packt eure Lampen aus und macht die Nacht zum Tag


----------



## Sparcy (23. September 2008)

Wäre ab GoWa mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lenkkopf (23. September 2008)

Wäre ab Cycle Planet dabei. Mittwochs?


----------



## rumblestilz (9. Oktober 2008)

Mittwochs eher schlecht wegen Punk Rock Band Mitgliedschaft.  Dienstag?


----------



## Rike75 (10. Oktober 2008)

Würde auch mal mitkommen, müsste mir vermutlich bloß eine bessere Lampe kaufen!


----------



## X-Präsi (10. Oktober 2008)

Könnte Di oder Do ab GoWa und am besten (für die lieben Waldbewohner) nicht in der Dämmerung, sondern wenns dunkel ist. So ab 19 Uhr wär ok ?!


----------



## lenkkopf (11. Oktober 2008)

Di oder Do ist bei mir ok.  Wäre 19.30 oder 20.00 Uhr auch als Startzeit möglich?


----------



## Mr Cannondale (13. Oktober 2008)

Donnerstag wäre bei mir auch der beste Tag, Startzeit 18.30 Uhr am Cycleplanet bzw 19.15 am Schloß Waldhausen


----------



## rumblestilz (13. Oktober 2008)

Donnerstags 19.15 ab Schloss Waldhausen hört sich für mich gut an. Könnte ab nächste Woche oder so dabei sein. Erwäge noch den Kauf einer zusätzlichen (Helm-)Lampe, brauch aber noch ne Produktberatung.
Grüsle, Frank


----------



## Paffi1 (14. Oktober 2008)

.... wenn's nach 19:00 startet, würde ich auch versuchen mitzufahren, Tag ist mir egal - Problem ist, dass die Lenkertasche mit der Lampe um den Platz am Lenker konkurriert ....

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Mr Cannondale (15. Oktober 2008)

Wie wäre es, wenn wir jeden Donnerstag um 19.00 Uhr am Cycleplanet starten und uns um 19.45 Uhr am Schloß Waldhausen treffen und immer hier im Forum Posten, falls keiner kommt oder das Wetter zu schlecht ist, damit keiner umsonst wartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lenkkopf (15. Oktober 2008)

19.00 Uhr in der Stadt fände ich klasse. Aber wie wäre es mit einer Meldung wer kommen will und wohin (Stadt/Gowa). Man könnte dann, falls niemand ab GoWa fährt, auch mal eine andere Richtung einschlagen.  
Jede Woche/Termin jeweils in einem eigenen Thema, der Übersichtlichkeit halber? 
Gruß


----------



## koebes (15. Oktober 2008)

Wäre demnächst auch dabei wenn meine bestellten Lämpchen endlich da sind =)


----------



## Sparcy (16. Oktober 2008)

Bin heute nicht dabei. 
Aber nächste Woche
wenn das Wetter ok ist
bin ich dabei.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (16. Oktober 2008)

Heute ist es eh zu Naß: versuchen wir es nächsten Donnerstag


----------



## steuersatz (22. Oktober 2008)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Heute ist es eh zu Naß: versuchen wir es nächsten Donnerstag


Morgen ist Donnerstag.
Jemand dabei?


----------



## Mr Cannondale (22. Oktober 2008)

Morgen 19.00 Uhr start vom Cycleplanet: ich bin eh da, denn ich arbeite dort: also bitte bemerkbar machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (22. Oktober 2008)

ich steige im November mit ein


----------



## grosser (23. Oktober 2008)

Donnerstags kann ich auch öffters mal die Sauen im Wald erschrecken!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Waldi76 (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde mich heute gerne anschliessen.
Ich bin ab Waldhausen dabei!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## steuersatz (29. Oktober 2008)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Heute ist es eh zu Naß: versuchen wir es nächsten Donnerstag





steuersatz schrieb:


> Morgen ist Donnerstag.
> ...



Jemand dabei?


----------



## grosser (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich pausiere die nächsten 2Wochen / kleiner Bandscheibenvorfallllllll


----------



## Mr Cannondale (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke, heute ist es etwas zu nass zum Biken oder will jemand sich unbedingt einsauen?
Dann bis nächsten Donnerstag


----------



## Mr Cannondale (6. November 2008)

Wie siehts aus Heute, hat jemand Lust: es ist trocken und warm


----------



## grosser (6. November 2008)

HAllo Uwe,
diese heute und die nächsten 2Wochen habe ich noch Krankengymnastik!
Gruß


----------



## X-Präsi (6. November 2008)

Bin heute den ersten Tag wieder halbwegs fit. Deswegen noch kein Nightride heute.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (13. November 2008)

Wie siehts aus Heute, hatt jemand Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (13. November 2008)

Ei wenns arbeitstechnisch heute nicht wieder so spät geworden wär ...   Irgendwie komm ich niteride-technisch nicht so recht in die Hufe bzw. Pedale ...  Ich gelobe Besserung!


----------

